# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  HYDRA TOOL - Qualcomm Module V1.0.0.4 Released

## GSM News & Updates

*Release Notes:* Hydra Tool - Qualcomm 
Qualcomm Flashing seamlessly easy with Fastboot and EDL mode is supported , 
Intelligent FRP removing with lots of models supported already with the Hydra Tool 
There are unlimited operations and complete Qualcomm functions supported in Hydra Qualcomm Tool  
where as also you can operate with lots of models supported already . 
Enjoy using Hydra Tool. 
Download and Release Notes الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Supported Functions :*   > Flashing Qualcomm Devices [EDL Mode] / [Fastboot Mode]> Remove FRP [EDL Mode] / [Fastboot Mode] / [Adb Mode]> Backup Security [EDL Mode] / [Adb Mode]> Restore Security [EDL Mode] / [Adb Mode]> Wipe Security [EDL Mode] / [Fastboot Mode] / [Adb Mode]> Format Userdata (Factory Reset) [EDL Mode] / [Fastboot Mode]> Repair IMEI [Diag Mode]> Enable Diag> List, Read, Erase, Write Partitions [EDL Mode]> Reboot to Any Around    *SUPPORTED MODELS* 
	Code: 1        ASUS        A001 (ZenFone 3 Ultra ZU680KL)
2        ASUS        A002 (ZenFone AR ZS571KL)
3        ASUS        A006 (ZenFone V V520KL)
4        ASUS        A007 (ZenFone Live ZB501KL)
5        ASUS        A009 (ZenFone V Live V500KL)
6        ASUS        P024 (ZenPad 8.0 Z380KL)
7        ASUS        X007D (ZenFone Go ZB552KL)
8        ASUS        X009D (ZenFone Go ZB450KL)
9        ASUS        X00AD (ZenFone Go ZB500KL)
10        ASUS        X00AD (ZenFone Go ZB551KL)
11        ASUS        X00BD (ZenFone Go ZB500KG)
12        ASUS        X00DD (ZenFone 3 Max ZC553KL)
13        ASUS        X00HD (ZenFone 4 Max ZC520KL)
14        ASUS        X00HDA (ZenFone 4 Max ZB520KL)
15        ASUS        X00ID (ZenFone 4 Max ZC554KL)
16        ASUS        X00LD (ZenFone 4 Selfie ZD553KL)
17        ASUS        X00LDB (ZenFone 4 Selfie ZB553KL)
18        ASUS        X00PD (ZenFone Max M1 ZB555KL) [MSM 8917]
19        ASUS        X00PD (ZenFone Max M1 ZB555KL) [MSM 8937]
20        ASUS        X00QD (ZenFone 5 ZE620KL 2018)
21        ASUS        X00QD (ZenFone 5Z ZE620K 2018)
22        ASUS        X014D (ZenFone Go ZB452KG)
23        ASUS        X017D (ZenFone 5 ZC600KL 2018)
24        ASUS        X017D (ZenFone 5Q ZC600KL 2018)
25        ASUS        Z00LD (ZenFone 2 Laser ZE550KL) MSM 8916
26        ASUS        Z00LD (ZenFone 2 Laser ZE550KL) MSM 8936
27        ASUS        Z00MD (ZenFone 2 Laser ZE600KL)
28        ASUS        Z00TD (ZenFone 2 Laser ZE551KL)
29        ASUS        Z00UD (ZenFone Selfie ZD551KL)
30        ASUS        Z00UDA (ZenFone Selfie ZD551KL)
31        ASUS        Z00UDB (ZenFone Selfie ZD551KL)
32        ASUS        Z00W (ZenFone 2 Laser ZE550KG)
33        ASUS        Z00WD (ZenFone 2 Laser ZE550KG)
34        ASUS        Z010D (ZenFone Max ZC550KL)
35        ASUS        Z010DA (ZenFone Max ZC550KL)
36        ASUS        Z011D (ZenFone 2 Laser ZE601KL)
37        ASUS        Z012D (ZenFone 3 ZE552KL)
38        ASUS        Z012DA (ZenFone 3 ZE552KL)
39        ASUS        Z012DB (ZenFone 3 ZE552KL)
40        ASUS        Z012DC (ZenFone 3 ZE552KL)
41        ASUS        Z012DE (ZenFone 3 ZE552KL)
42        ASUS        Z012S (ZenFone 3 ZE552KL)
43        ASUS        Z016D (ZenFone 3 Deluxe ZS570KL)
44        ASUS        Z017DA (ZenFone 3 ZE520KL)
45        ASUS        Z017DB (ZenFone 3 ZE520KL)
46        ASUS        Z018 (ZenFone 3 ZX550KL)
47        ASUS        Z01BD (ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL)
48        ASUS        Z01BDA (ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL)
49        ASUS        Z01BDB (ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL)
50        ASUS        Z01BDC (ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL)
51        ASUS        Z01BS (ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL)
52        ASUS        Z01FD (ZenFone 3 Deluxe ZS550KL)
53        ASUS        Z01GD (ZenFone 4 Pro ZS551KL)
54        ASUS        Z01H (ZenFone Zoom S ZE553KL)
55        ASUS        Z01KD (ZenFone 4 ZE554KL)
56        ASUS        Z01MD (ZenFone 4 Selfie Pro ZD552K)
57        ASUS        Z01MD (ZenFone 4 Selfie Pro ZD552KL)
58        ASUS        ZA550KL (ZenFone Live L1)
59        CoolPad        5316
60        CoolPad        5360
61        CoolPad        7105
62        CoolPad        3622A
63        CoolPad        3632A
64        CoolPad        5236S
65        CoolPad        5263CS
66        CoolPad        C3635A
67        CoolPad        Catalyst 3622A
68        CoolPad        Changer Cool S1
69        CoolPad        Cool 1 C1-S00
70        CoolPad        Cool C1 C103
71        CoolPad        Cool Play 6
72        CoolPad        F1 8297
73        CoolPad        Fancy E561
74        CoolPad        Max A8
75        CoolPad        N1 5370-I00
76        CoolPad        Note 3s Y91-100
77        CoolPad        Note 5 3600i
78        CoolPad        Roar 5
79        CoolPad        Shine R106
80        CoolPad        Torino R108
81        CoolPad        Y60-C1
82        Huawei        Y91-U00
83        OPPO        A33
84        OPPO        A33F
85        OPPO        A37
86        OPPO        A37F
87        OPPO        A37FW
88        OPPO        A51 Mirror 5
89        OPPO        F1
90        OPPO        F3 Plus
91        OPPO        Miror 5
92        OPPO        Mirror 5s
93        OPPO        R11
94        OPPO        R11 Plus
95        OPPO        R11S
96        OPPO        R11S Plus
97        OPPO        R7
98        OPPO        R7 lite
99        OPPO        R7 Plus
100        OPPO        R7s
101        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8909
102        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8916
103        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8917
104        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8920
105        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8929
106        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8936
107        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8937
108        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8939
109        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8940
110        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8952
111        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8953
112        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8974
113        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8976
114        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8992
115        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8994
116        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8996
117        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8998
118        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8x10
119        Qualcomm Generic        MSM 8x26
120        Qualcomm Generic        SDM 660
121        Turkcell        T60
122        Turkcell        T70
123        Turkcell        T80
124        VIVO        V1
125        VIVO        V1 Max
126        VIVO        V11 Pro
127        VIVO        V3 Max
128        VIVO        V5 Plus
129        VIVO        V7
130        VIVO        V7 1718
131        VIVO        V7 Plus (PD1708F)
132        VIVO        X20
133        VIVO        X20 Plus
134        VIVO        X20 Plus UD
135        VIVO        X21
136        VIVO        X5
137        VIVO        X5 Max
138        VIVO        X5 Max L
139        VIVO        X5 Max S
140        VIVO        X5 Max+
141        VIVO        X5 Pro
142        VIVO        X5Max Platinum Edition
143        VIVO        X7
144        VIVO        X7 Plus
145        VIVO        X9s
146        VIVO        X9s Plus
147        VIVO        Xplay 6
148        VIVO        Xplay5
149        VIVO        Xplay5 Elite
150        VIVO        Y18L
151        VIVO        Y21L
152        VIVO        Y27
153        VIVO        Y53
154        VIVO        Y55
155        VIVO        Y55A
156        VIVO        Y55L
157        VIVO        Y55s
158        VIVO        Y55S
159        VIVO        Y65
160        VIVO        Y71
161        Vodafone        Smart E8 VFD511
162        Vodafone        Smart E8 VFD 511
163        Vodafone        Smart E8 VFD510
165        Vodafone        Smart E8 VFD513
167        Vodafone        Smart style 7 VFD600
169        Vodafone        Smart Ultra 6 
170        Vodafone        Smart ultra 6
171        Vodafone        Smart Ultra 6 VFD995N
173        Vodafone        Smart V8 VFD 710
175        ZTE        A0620
177        ZTE        A880
179        ZTE        Avid PLUS Z828
181        ZTE        AVID TRIO Z833
183        ZTE        Axon 7
185        ZTE        Axon 7 A2017U
187        ZTE        Axon 7 Max C2017
189        ZTE        Axon 7 Mini
191        ZTE        Axon 7 Mini B2017G
193        ZTE        Axon 7S A2018
195        ZTE        Axon 8 A2018
197        ZTE        Axon A1
199        ZTE        Axon A1R
201        ZTE        Axon Elite A1
203        ZTE        Axon M Z999
205        ZTE        Axon Max C2016
207        ZTE        Axon mini B2016
209        ZTE        Axon Pro A1P
211        ZTE        Axon Tianji A2015
213        ZTE        Axon Tianji mini B2015
215        ZTE        Blade A0622
217        ZTE        Blade A310
219        ZTE        Blade A320
221        ZTE        Blade A460
223        ZTE        Blade A462
225        ZTE        Blade A470
227        ZTE        Blade A506
229        ZTE        Blade A512
231        ZTE        Blade A521
233        ZTE        Blade A6
235        ZTE        Blade A6 Lite
237        ZTE        Blade A6 Premium
239        ZTE        Blade A711
241        ZTE        Blade D T610
243        ZTE        Blade Force N9517
245        ZTE        Blade Max 3 Z986U
247        ZTE        Blade S6
249        ZTE        Blade S6 Plus
251        ZTE        Blade S7 T920
253        ZTE        Blade Spark Z971
255        ZTE        Blade V5 V9180
257        ZTE        Blade V770
259        ZTE        Blade V8
261        ZTE        Blade V8 Mini
263        ZTE        Blade V8 Pro Z978
265        ZTE        Blade V8C V0840
267        ZTE        Blade V8Q V0840
269        ZTE        Blade Vantage Z839
271        ZTE        Blade X MAX Z983
273        ZTE        Blade X Z965
275        ZTE        BLADE X9
277        ZTE        Blade Z MAX Z982
279        ZTE        Blade Z10
281        ZTE        ConeXis X1
283        ZTE        Fanfare 2 Z815
285        ZTE        Fanfare 3 Z852
287        ZTE        Grand X MAX 2 Z988
289        ZTE        Grand X View 2 K81
291        ZTE        Grand X2 Z850
293        ZTE        Grand X3 Z959
295        ZTE        Grand X4 LTE Z957
296        ZTE        Grand X4 Z956
298        ZTE        Imperial Max Z963U
300        ZTE        Jasper Z718TL
302        ZTE        Libero 2 602ZT
304        ZTE        Maven 2 Z831
306        ZTE        Maven 3 Z835
308        ZTE        Maven Z812
310        ZTE        Max XL N9560
312        ZTE        Mighty 3C N928Dt
314        ZTE        Mono MO-01
316        ZTE        Nubia My Prague NX513J
317        ZTE        Nubia Z11 Mini NX529J
318        ZTE        Nubia Z7 Mini
319        ZTE        Nubia Z9 Max NX510J
320        ZTE        Nubia Z9 Max NX512J
321        ZTE        Nubia Z9 Max NX518J
322        ZTE        Nubia Z9 Mini NX511J
323        ZTE        Nubia Z9 NX508J
324        ZTE        Orange Dive 71
326        ZTE        Overture 2 Z813
328        ZTE        Overture 3 Z851M
330        ZTE        Prestige 2 N9136
332        ZTE        Prestige N9132
334        ZTE        Primetime K92
336        ZTE        Sonata 3 Z832
338        ZTE        Speed N9130
340        ZTE        Tempo Go N9137
342        ZTE        Tempo N9131
343        ZTE        Tempo X N9137
345        ZTE        Trek 2 K88
347        ZTE        V5 Pro N9339Sc
349        ZTE        V5 Pro N9339St
351        ZTE        V5S N918St
353        ZTE        Warp 7 N9519
355        ZTE        Warp N9518
357        ZTE        Z MAX PRO Z981
359        ZTE        ZFive2 Z836BL
361        ZTE        ZFive2 Z836F 
363        ZTE        ZFive2 Z837VL
365        ZTE        Zmax 2 Z955A
367        ZTE        ZMax 2 Z955L
369        ZTE        ZMax Z970
370        ZTE        Zpad K90u   *HYDRA Tool - Powerful Advanced Complete*

----------

